# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Επιστημονικές Έρευνες >  Η πρωτεινη Whey για μεταπροπονητικο σε συγκριση με πρωτεινη σογιας κ μαλτοδεξτρινη.

## beefmeup

Κατα καιρους ακουγονται διαφορα οσον αφορα τις πηγες πρωτεινης που χρησημοποιουν οι αθλουμενοι μετα απο προπονησης δυναμης σε σχεση με το πια ειναι καλυτερη πηγη πρωτεινης,απο τις δυο αυτες..Ορος γαλακτος η σογια?
Απο πλευρας προφιλ αμινοξεων στην θεωρια δλδ,η πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος κερδιζει τις εντυπωσεις..ας δουμε τι αποτελεσματα εδω μια μελετη ομως.

Η μελετη εγινε σε ενα δειγμα 63 ατομων αντρων κ γυναικων ηλικιας απο 18 εως 63 ,κ περιλαμβανε ενα πρωτεινικο σεηκ μετα την καθε προπονηση.
Ολοι οι συμετεχοντες ακολουθησαν το ιδιο προπονητικο προγραμμα 3-4 φορες την βδομαδα κ λαμβαναν απο 1 - 1.2 γρ πρωτεινης ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους.
Απο αυτο το συνολο συμμετεχοντων ενα σε ενα γκρουπ δωθηκε μονο μαλτοδεξτρινη στο μεταπροπονητικο ,στο αλλο γκρουπ πρωτεινη σογιας 22γρ δοση , κ στο τριτο γκρουπ πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος 19γρ ανα δοση , ολα αυτα σαν μεταπροπονητικο σεηκ..
Τις μερες που δεν γινοταν προπονηση το σεηκ αυτο το λαμβαναν με το πρωινο τους.
Οι προπονησεις ηταν ολες ελεγχομενες κ επιβλεπομενες σε ολο το διαστημα που κρατησαν καπου 9 μηνες.

Μετα το περας 9 μηνων ,οι ερευνητες δεν διαπιστωσαν καμια διαφορα οσον αφορα την προοδο σε δυναμη αναμεσα στα 3 αυτα γκρουπ , ουτε σοβαρες διαφορες οσον αφορα την μειωση του λιπωδους ιστου τους.
Αυτο που παρατηρηθηκε ομως ηταν διαφορα στην αυξηση του μυικου ιστου στη ομαδα που εκανε χρηση πρωτεινης ορου γαλακτος σε σχεση με αυτην της σογιας κ της μαλτοδεξτρινης..Η διαφορα αυτη ηταν 3.3 κιλα μυικου βαρους για την πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος, 2.3 κιλα για το γκρουπ με την μαλτοδεξτρινη κ 1.8 για αυτους με την σογια..



Το περιεργο εδω ειναι πως η ομαδα που εκανε χρηση μαλτοδεξτρινης ειχε καλυτερα στατιστικα απο αυτη με την πρωτεινη σογιας.. :01. Unsure: 

Οι συγκεντρωσεις λευκινης οπως ηταν αναμενομενο υπηρξαν μεγαλυτερες στην ομαδα που εκανε χρηση ορου γαλακτος..



Αυτα τα ωραια..

link

----------


## billy89

> Το περιεργο εδω ειναι πως η ομαδα που εκανε χρηση μαλτοδεξτρινης ειχε καλυτερα στατιστικα απο αυτη με την πρωτεινη σογιας..
> link


*Daily protein intake (including the supplement) for carb, whey, and soy was 1.1, 1.4, and 1.4 g·kg body mass⁻¹, respectively.*

Ακόμα πιο περίεργο είναι αυτό... Ότι η ομάδα που έκανε χρήση μαλτοδεξτρίνης είχε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα ενώ κατανάλωνε ημερησίως μικρότερη ποσότητα πρωτείνης (1.1 g/kg) από την ομάδα της σόγιας που κατανάλωνε 1.4g/kg body mass.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Αρα μπορει να σκεφτει καποιος εντελως προχειρα,αυτο που ηταν "must" τα προηγουμενα χρονια...δλδ πρωτεινη σε συνδυασμο με μαλτο :01. Unsure: 

Το αναφερω σαν πολυ προχειρο συμπερασμα,καθαρα κουβεντα να γινεται..

----------


## average_joe

o head designer (volek) εχει βγαλει αρκετα papers οσον αφορα τη low carb διατροφη, προσφατα ειχε και ενα debate με τον aragon πανω σε αυτο το θεμα. γενικα οι αποψεις διιστανται οσον αφορα το εργο του και στο πως στηνει τις μελετες. 
τεσπα, πανω στο θεμα, νομιζω πως η μελετη δεν εχει σχεδιαστει με τον καλυτερo τροπο.
χαρακτηριστικα απο το pdf



> Subjects entered daily food and beverage consumption including amounts, time of day, and brands (when available) for 5 days every 6 weeks.


η καταγραφη τροφιμων γινοταν για 5 μερες ανα 6 εβδομαδες. 
τωρα κατα ποσο ειναι αυτο ικανο να βγαλει σωστες μετρησεις και τους μ.ο που χρησιμοποιει, go figure. :02. Clown2: 
οποιος θελει ας τσεκαρει για περαιτερω λεπτομερειες.

και τελος, ενα γενικοτερο σχολιο που χω κρατησει ειναι οτι σε ποσοτητες πρωτεινης γυρω στο 0.8-1.2g/kg η χρηση whey, κρινεται θετικη, πιθανονολογω εξαιτιας της αυξημενης ποσοτητας λευκινης που περιεχει. αυτο θα μπορουσε να δικαιολογησει ενα μερος της ερευνας αλλα προσωπικα μενω στο οτι ο σχεδιασμος της δεν ειναι ο καταλληλοτερος για να βγαλουμε ασφαλη συμπερασματα.



> If you are borderline on protein intake (0.8-1.2g/kg bodyweight, assuming not overweight or obese) then whey protein is a better option than other proteins for inducing protein synthesis and aiding in fat loss. This is due to whey being efficient, and this apparent benefit is lost when protein intake is increased (1.6g/kg appears to be cited in one study, I could not find the exact 'roof' where whey loses its benefits)


για το τελευταιο δεν δινεται reference.


Edit:





> και μιας και πιασαμε την αξιοπιστια μελετων να αναφερω οτι αυτη εδω 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα απο average_joe
> 
> ...

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ενδιαφερον το αρθρο Διονυση :03. Clap:  ,μηπως  με την whey στο συγκεκριμενο σημειο θα ηταν καλυτερα μαζι με δεξτροζη  μια κ ειναι αμεσης αποροφησης κ τα δυο;  Απλως το λεω μηπως τα αποτελεσματα της ερευνας ηταν εστω κ λιγο διαφορετικα.

----------


## beefmeup

κουφαλα average με κατατρεχεις :01. Razz: 
ωραιο ποστ οπως παντα , συμφωνω κ στο κομματι με τον σχεδιασμο της..

χρηστο υπαρχουν διαφορες μελετες πανω σε αυτο που αναφερεις..επιγραματικα ειχα αναφερει καποιες αλλου..
διαφορα δεν θα κανει οσον αφορα την μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθεση ο υ/α , κ δεν θα μπορουσε αλλωστε..το μονο που μπορει να βοηθησει ειναι σε αναπληρωση αποθεματων γλυκογου αλλα ουτε κ κει νομιζω υπαρχει θεμα για τον μεσο αθλουμενο..ολοι σχεδον τρωμε αρκετους υ/ες μεσα στην μερα οποτε ειναι περιττο να προσθετουμε κ στο μεταπροπονητικο κ ειδικα οταν θελουμε να χασουμε λιπος..

----------


## vaggan

καλα σιγουρα ο ορος γαλακτος θα ηταν πιο καλος απο την σογια αφου η σογια δεν εχει πληρες αμινοξεικο προφιλ νομιζω μηπως εχετε καποιο καλυτερο crash test οπως πρωτεινη ορου και κρεατος μοσχαριου ας πουμε? :01. Mr. Green: εκει θα εχει περισσοτερο ψωμι

----------


## beefmeup

μην το λες..
την μετεφρασα σαν ενα μικρο σημειο αναφορας γιατι υπαρχει μεγαλη κοντρα οτι η πρωτεινη σογιας κανει εξισου το ιδιο πραγμα με την ορου γαλακτος κ μαλιστα αρκετοι υποστηρικτες της πρωτης ανεβαζουν κατα καιρους αρθρα κ γραφουν διαφορα πανω σε αυτο..
νομιζω καπου ειχαμε ποσταρει κ μια μελετη πχ,στην οποια δεν ειχε καμια διαφορα.. :01. Unsure: 
αν καποιος average την εχει προχειρη μπορει κ να την ποσταρει.. :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

μα δεν καταληγει στο συμπερασμα οτι ο ορος γαλακτος αυξανει περισσοτερο τον μυικο ογκο? :01. Unsure:

----------


## beefmeup

μα ναι.
δεν εγραψα κατι διαφορετικο για αυτη την μελετη,αυτο λεει..
σε αλλη μελετη αναφερομαι στο απο πανω ποστ που την ειχα δει καπου,η οποια εκανε συγκρισεις σε διαφορες πηγες συμπεριλαμβανομενης κ της σογιας κ κατεληγε στο οτι ολα ειναι το ιδιο..δεν την εχω προχειρη τωρα,κ την ανεφερα γιατι αρκετοι υπερμαχοι της σογιας την χρησιμοποιουν.
απλα στο εγραψα γιατι δεν ειναι κ τοσο σιγουρα που γραφεις απο πανω οτι η whey θα ειναι καλυτερη απο την σογια..

----------


## average_joe

> μην το λες..
> την μετεφρασα σαν ενα μικρο σημειο αναφορας γιατι υπαρχει μεγαλη κοντρα οτι η πρωτεινη σογιας κανει εξισου το ιδιο πραγμα με την ορου γαλακτος κ μαλιστα αρκετοι υποστηρικτες της πρωτης ανεβαζουν κατα καιρους αρθρα κ γραφουν διαφορα πανω σε αυτο..
> νομιζω καπου ειχαμε ποσταρει κ μια μελετη πχ,στην οποια δεν ειχε καμια διαφορα..
> αν καποιος average την εχει προχειρη μπορει κ να την ποσταρει..


αρκετες ερευνες πανω στο θεμα whey, soy δεν μπορω να θυμηθω καποια συγκεκριμενη ομως.
αλλα και παλι το κυριο ερωτημα ειναι τι τρωει ο αλλος μεσα στη μερα, η μεταπροπο διατροφη φαινεται πως παιζει σημαντικο ρολο (ειναι αναγκαια) κυριως σε περιπτωσεις πληρους νηστειας. η ερευνα που χαμε μεταφρασει αυτες τις ενδειξεις μας δινει και ειναι ισως μια απο τις σοβαροτερες που εχουν εκδοθει και μαλιστα απο ατομα που εχουν αμεση επιρροη/ σχεση με το sports nutrition.
οποτε ο ερασιτεχνης εκει εξω μπορει που κανει ενα γευμα πριν την προπο δεν νομιζω οτι τον ενδιαφερει αν στο μεταπροπο θα χει whey, casein, blend, soy και το λουρι της μανας :01. Mr. Green: . ισα ισα που τα παραπανω trends μας δειχνουν οτι μια χαρα θα ναι και το κανονικο γευμα.
δεν εχω υποψην να χει γινει ερευνα που να συγκρινει whey ή καποια αλλη πηγη πρωτεινης με κρεας αυγα κτλ και τον αντικτυπο τους μεταπροπο (με την δικη μου αγνοια ομως να μην αναιρει την υπαρξη τους). αυτο που θυμαμαι ειναι οτι οσον αφορα τα κανονικα γευματα αρχισαν να γινονται ερευνες μολις το 2004 οποτε εχουμε δρομο ακομα γι αυτα.
για το battle whey vs soy και τους αντιστοιχους υπερασπιστες τους νομιζω οτι παιζει πολυ ρολο το marketing. απο τη μια η whey που εχει μελετηθει παρα πολυ (και γιατι οχι αλλωστε, ολοκληρη βιομηχανια λειτουργει εξαιτιας της υπαρξης της) και απο την αλλη η σογια που ειναι το κλασικο υποκαταστατο της για τους χορτοφαγους :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: . οι τελευταιοι ειχαν φτασει μαλιστα στο σημειο να υποστηριζουν οτι το αμινοξικο της προφιλ ειναι παρομοιο με την whey  :01. Cursing:  ολοι οι υπολοιποι εχουμε μαθει κατα καιρους για οιστρογονα και χιλια δυο προβληματα με την soy αλλα οπως φαινεται καποια απο τα αρνητικα της δεν εχουν σχεση με την σκονη πρωτεινης της.
και τελος, αυτο που κραταω στο πισω μερος του μυαλου μου παντα ειναι οτι η whey εφτασε να χρησιμοποιειται/μελεταται κατα κορον και γινει "αναγκαια" επειδη αποτελει υποπροιον της βιομηχανιας γαλακτος οταν παραγωνται γιαουρτια/τυρια (γι αυτο και ειναι και φθηνοτερη απο την καζεινη). αν η καζεινη αποτελουσε αυτο το υποπροιον τα αποτελεσματα υποψιαζομαι οτι θα ταν διαφορετικα.

----------


## zisis.z

Σιγα μην δωσω λεφτα για να παρω πρωτεινη απο σογια η μπιζελια η σιταρι,ρυζι, κτλ  μονο γουει,δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση για μενα ειναι μονοδρομος,πεταμενα λεφτα ολα τ αλλα..... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

> Σιγα μην δωσω λεφτα για να παρω πρωτεινη απο σογια η μπιζελια η σιταρι,ρυζι, κτλ  μονο γουει,δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση για μενα ειναι μονοδρομος,πεταμενα λεφτα ολα τ αλλα.....


ενταξει πιες ορο γαλακτος ειμαι σιγουρος θα μοιασεις στον κατλερ με αυτον :01. Razz:  θυματα μαρκετινκ ειστε οι περισσοτεροι ποιος ηξερε τον ορο γαλακτος πριν 15 χρονια?εξαλλου δεν βρισκω λογο να μην βαλεις πρωτεινη σογιας στην διατροφη σου απο την στιγμη που εχεις μεσα αυγα κρεας γαλα κτλ

----------


## beefmeup

κατσε ρε βαγγελη επιλογη ειναι ,δεν καταλαβα ποιο το προβλημα..
παρε εσυ σογια που θες κ ασε να μεινει περισοτερη whey για μας τους παραπλανημενους.. :08. Turtle: 

οσο για το αν υπαρχει λογος ,γιατι σωνει κ καλα να βαλω σογια??
επειδη υπαρχει κ αυτη ντε κ καλα να την παρουμε δλδ?
δεν θελουμε αδερφε ,ωχουυυ :08. Turtle:

----------


## vaggan

> κατσε ρε βαγγελη επιλογη ειναι ,δεν καταλαβα ποιο το προβλημα..
> παρε εσυ σογια που θες κ ασε να μεινει περισοτερη whey για μας τους παραπλανημενους..
> 
> οσο για το αν υπαρχει λογος ,γιατι σωνει κ καλα να βαλω σογια??
> επειδη υπαρχει κ αυτη ντε κ καλα να την παρουμε δλδ?
> δεν θελουμε αδερφε ,ωχουυυ


εγω τα ματια σας ανοιγω να παρετε καμια φτηνη πρωτεινη την ιδια δουλεια θα κανετε απο εκει και περα ποσως με ενδιαφερει θα βολευτω εγω με την σογια για παρτυ μου και θα αφησω σε εσας τον ορο ποσοστα δεν παιρνω :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ναι,μας ανοιγεις τα ματια να παρουμε μεταλλαγμενα..αχαχαχαχαχαχα :01. ROFL: 

Σχεδον ολο το ποσοστο σογιας οπως ειπε κ ο μπιφ ειναι μεταλλαγμενο και ειναι κ αυτο πολυ γνωστο...απορω πώς δε το γνωριζουν πολλοι.
Και προσφατα το Γεναρη στη Μαδριτη πεθανε κ το 1ο πιστοποιημενο θυμα απο γεννετικα τροποποιημενη ντοματα,που ειχε γονιδια ψαριου μεσα...και πεθανε απο εντονη αλλεργικη αντιδραση.
Απο κει κ περα,πιειτε και στρεμματα σογιας..εμεις τα πινουμε?Εσεις τα πινετε :08. Turtle:

----------


## vaggan

ρε μλκ τα μεταλαγμενα που εφαγες χθες το βραδυ τα ειδες??αι σταδιαολα :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle: ο ορος γαλακτος απο τι μεταλαγμενες αγελαδες βγαινει θα μας πεις??

----------


## vaggan

και για να τελειωνω με αυτο το ζητημα προσωπικα δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα με οποιαδηποτε πηγη πρωτεινης σογια να μου δωσεις θα την φαω ορο θα τον φαω μεταξοσκωληκα μπιζελιου και οτιδηποτε αλλο θα δοκιμασω :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:  απο την στιγμη που ειναι πρωτεινη απλα πρεπει καπου να σταματησει αυτο το προτιμαω να φαω κοπρια απο πρωτεινη σογιας επειδη ειναι μεταλαγμενη η δε ξερω και εγω τι ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΤΑΛΑΓΜΕΝΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ

----------


## average_joe

> Και προσφατα το Γεναρη στη Μαδριτη πεθανε κ το 1ο πιστοποιημενο θυμα απο γεννετικα τροποποιημενη ντοματα,που ειχε γονιδια ψαριου μεσα...και πεθανε απο εντονη αλλεργικη αντιδραση.


wrong.
GMOverdose



> A reverse image searched revealed that the photograph of the man depicted in the "GMO death" article (one purportedly taken just before he was sickened) was actually a picture of a person with a completely different name that was snapped in 2006 and posted to Flickr back in 2013.






> Previous fake news stories from the same site include a claim about chariot wheels found at the bottom of the Red Sea, a story about loggers chopping down the world's oldest tree, a yarn about a giant shark, and a fabricated eyewitness account of a miracle performed by Jesus.


 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Δεν πειθει το κουκουλωμα πες τους :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

καθολου εντυπωση δε μου κανει

----------


## lila_1

average απορώ και μόνο που ασχολείσαι  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## SOLID

> το αλλο θεμα ειναι οτι η σογια ειναι απο τις πιο ευκολες τροφες για να τροποποιηθει γενετικα..κ το 90% της σογιας που κυκλοφορει ειναι απο γενετικα τροποποιημενες πηγες..αρα ,ουτε κ απο εκει θελω να παρω.
> 
> επισης εχω την εντυπωση οτι υπαρχει θεμα για σογια vs whey 
> 
> μια μελετη ειναι αυτη που βρηκα προχειρη
> 
> *Η πρωτεινη Whey για μεταπροπονητικο σε συγκριση με πρωτεινη σογιας κ μαλτοδεξτρινη.*
> 
> για την μελετη αυτη καθ αυτη τα λεμε κ στο θεμα της ,αλλα η μαγικη λεξη ειναι "λευκινη" ,ασχετως της μελετης κλπ..
> ...


Beef το 90 τις εκατο της σογιας ναι ειναι μεταλλαγμενη (οπως και πολυ βρωμη ειναι καλαμποκι και πολλα αλλα) αλλα ο λογος που δημιουργηθηκε αυτη η αναγκη κυριως αν οχι αποκλειστικα ειναι για να ταιζονται τα ζωα στις εγκαταστασεις που τα εχουνε και για κανεναν αλλον λογο.Δεν εγινε επειδη ο κοσμος αρχισε να τρωει σογια ξαφνικα η καλαμποκι πολυ.Ετσι κι αλλιως τρως σογια μεταλλαγμενη φιλτραρισμενη απο το μοσχαρι κοτοπουλο κτλ που τρως μη νομιζεις οτι δεν την καταναλωνεις.Η σογια που χρησιμοποιειται απο τις περισσοτερες εταιριες ειναι NON GMO οσες δεν το λενε με ενα e mail μαθαινει οποιος θελει,η myprotein,universal,sci mx,san,optimum και πολλες γενικα που εχουν στην γκαμα προιοντων τους ειναι ειτε identity preserved (non gmo) ειτε το λενε πως ειναι non gmo.Δεν τρεχει θεμα με αυτο οπως και στην ευρωπη gmo καλαμποκι σογια και βρωμη ΑΚΟΜΑ δεν ερχονται γιατι οι νομοι στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα τουλαχιστον ειναι αυστηροι προς το παρων.
Οσο για την λευκινη ναι ισχυει η whey εχει λιγο περισσοτερη λευκινη (αποτι λενε) (οχι τιποτα κουφες διαφορες) και γενικα στα bcaa ανα 100γρ οι περισσοτερες whey εχουν περι τα 20-21γρ και η soy 18-19γρ συνολο ενω σε αλλα αμινος οπως γλουταμινη η whey εχει 5-7 και η soy εως και 20 οπως σε θρεωνινη και αργινινη ειναι πολυ πιο ψηλα επισης αποτι θυμαμαι (παντα συμφωνα με οσα λενε ετσι οι ερευνες κτλ).Κοινως δεν θεωρω οπως λεει ο vaggan πως αν καποιος παρει whey θα δει καλυτερα αποτελεσματα απο soy egg η και μπιζελι ακομα διαφορετικες πηγες με διαφορετικα αμινος ειναι και στα σημαντικα αμινοξεα που γενικα θελουμε οι βασικες whey-soy-casein ειναι ολες decent.Υπαρχουν και καποιες μελετες που δειχνουν οτι soy-whey δεν εχει καμια διαφορα σε πρωτεινοσυνθεση μεταπροπονητικα,αλλαες παλι βγαζουν whey αλλες soy αντε βρες ακρη,ο καθενας φυσικα οτι θελει θα παρει,αλλα μεταξυ αυτων των πρωτεινων η διαφορα ειναι αστεια αν οχι μηδαμινη,γι'αυτο κακο δεν ειναι να μπαινει η δοκιμη τουλαχιστον ωστε να σιγουρευτει καποιος.

Παντως αλλες μελετες δειχνουν οτι η soy εχει το μεγαλυτερο impact σε IGF1 (προφανως υποθετω λογω μεγαλης ποσοτητας γλουταμινης,αργινινης,λυσινης) απο ολες τις υπολοιπες και με διαφορα μεγαλη.Οταν την βρω θα την βαλω.

----------


## zisis.z

H πρωτεινη σογιας ειναι χρησιμη για μονο για τους χορτοφαγους,κατα τ αλλα ειναι επικιδυνη οταν δεν καταναλωνεται σε μικρες ποσοτητες,αν διαβασει καποιος υπαρχουνε αμετριτες ερευνες με παρα πολλα αρνητικα και μαλιστα μπορει να γινει και επικικυνδινη, επισης ειναι πολυ χαμηλωτερης βιολογικης αξιας και  δεν περιέχει όλα τα απαραίτητα αμινοξέα όπως τα ζωικά τρόφιμα. Τις λείπουν τα θειώδη αμινοξέα, κυστίνη και μεθειονίνη. Επίσης ο τρόπος επεξεργασίας της σόγιας σήμερα καταστρέφει τη λυσίνη. Επιπλέον περιέχει αναστολείς ενζύμων που αναστέλλουν τα ένζυμα που εξασφαλίζουν την πέψη των πρωτεϊνών και την απορρόφηση των αμινοξέων.***Και να πω και το αλλο δεν βλεπω τον λογο που ασχολουμαστε με την σογια,οταν πια μπορουμε να αγορασουμε σχεδον στην ιδια τιμη την γουει.....

----------


## SOLID

> H πρωτεινη σογιας ειναι χρησιμη για μονο για τους χορτοφαγους,κατα τ αλλα ειναι επικιδυνη οταν δεν καταναλωνεται σε μικρες ποσοτητες,αν διαβασει καποιος υπαρχουνε αμετριτες ερευνες με παρα πολλα αρνητικα και μαλιστα μπορει να γινει και επικικυνδινη, επισης ειναι πολυ χαμηλωτερης βιολογικης αξιας και  δεν περιέχει όλα τα απαραίτητα αμινοξέα όπως τα ζωικά τρόφιμα. Τις λείπουν τα θειώδη αμινοξέα, κυστίνη και μεθειονίνη. Επίσης ο τρόπος επεξεργασίας της σόγιας σήμερα καταστρέφει τη λυσίνη. Επιπλέον περιέχει αναστολείς ενζύμων που αναστέλλουν τα ένζυμα που εξασφαλίζουν την πέψη των πρωτεϊνών και την απορρόφηση των αμινοξέων.***Και να πω και το αλλο δεν βλεπω τον λογο που ασχολουμαστε με την σογια,οταν πια μπορουμε να αγορασουμε σχεδον στην ιδια τιμη την γουει.....


Φιλε εγω κρεας εδω και καιρο δεν τρωω και σογια επερνα και οταν ετρωγα και αυτα που λες δεν ισχυουν,λες για την σογια και προφανως αγνοεις τις πραγματικα αμετρητες ερευνες που δειχνουν για την πολυ κρεοφαγια και τι παιζει με την υγεια,σε λεπτομερειες δεν θα μπω ενα απλο ψαξιμο θα σου δειξει.Μου αρεσει που λες για τα θειωδη αμινοξεα κιολας (να ξερεις πως ο ανθρωπος δεν εχει μεγαλη αναγκη σε θειωδη αμινοξεα οπως αλλα ζωα στην φυση)και επισης η σογια εχει ισαξια βιολογικη αξια συμφωνα με μετρησεις για ανθρωπινες αναγκες (οχι τις μπαρουφες τυπου Biological value) που ειχε κανει προ Χριστου ο Οζμπορν και ο Μεντελ σε ΑΡΟΥΡΑΙΟΥΣ οι οποιοι εχουν πολυ μεγαλυτερες αναγκες σε θειωδη αμινος για συνθεση κερατινης (νυχια μαλλια) ο ανθρωπος εχει αναγκη αλλα σε μικροτερες ποσοτητες.Η μεθειωνινη να ξερεις επισης εχει ΠΟΛΥ στενη σχεση με ογκογεννεση αν εχεις μεγαλη προσληψη απο διατροφη on the long run.Η σογια σκοραρει ισα με whey και αυγο (ασπραδι) για ανθρωπινες αναγκες.Οι αναστολεις ενζυμων που λες ειναι οφ σε σκονη πρωτεινης και στα οσπρια (σε οσα περιεχονται) με το μουλιασμα βρασιμο χανονται,και στο αυγο αν δεν το βραζεις μπορεις να παθεις ελλειψη σε βιοτινη (αλλα οτι μας συμφερει λεμε).Αυτα που λες δεν ισχυουν,και δεν στο λεω με ασχημο τροπο,η σογια ειναι αρχαιο φαγητο με παμπολλα ωφελη που τρωγεται σε Ασια και οι ανθρωποι που το τρωνε ΤΥΧΑΙΝΕΙ να εχουν και τα μεγαλυτερα ποσοστα προσδοκιμου ζωης,(οχι οτι ντε και καλα φταιει η σογια)απεχουν και απο αλλα πραγματα που εμεις οι (δυτικοι) κανουμε.Το ΜΟΝΟ θεμα που υπαρχει με την σογια ειναι πως ειναι goitrogen οπως πολλα αλλα θαυμασια τροφιμα βλεπε σταυρανθη λαχανικα,αλλα αν εχεις επαρκη ποσοτητα ιωδιου απο την διατροφη σου δεν τρεχει θεμα κανενα.

----------


## zisis.z

Mπορεις χωρις κρεας....μπραβο σου,εγω δεν θα μπορουσα,βασικα καταναλωνω περισσοτερο λευκο κρεας,μεχρι και κιμα που φτιαχνουμε σπιτι η μπιφτεκια κτλ ειναι απο στιθος απο κοτοπουλο και ψαρακι τρωω καθε βδομαδα μια φορα,κοκκινο κρεας καθε 10 μερες αντε το πολυ 3 φορες το μηνα...Γενικα εγω ειμαι υπερ της αποψης ολα αλλα με μετρο.....ο οργανισμος τα χρειαζετε ολα,οτι του στερεις δεν βγαινει παντα σε καλα.....ο ανθρωπος παντος το εχει στο dna του,απο τα αρχαια χρονια,ητανε παντα κρεατοφαγος,εγω οταν μειωνω κατα πολυ την καταναλωση κρεατος,πεφτω πολυ σε δυναμη, και μετα με κανει να θελω να φαω γλυκα,σοκολατες κτλ τωρα αυτο δεν ξερω γιατι γινεται....

----------


## SOLID

Κοιτα γενικα πολυ του κρεατος ποτε δεν ημουνα,πιο πολυ ψαρια ετρωγα εγω (ρεγγα power πιο πλουσια πηγη κρεατινης),αλλα οχι απλα τα καταφερνω μια χαρα βελτιωνομαι συνεχεια.Το αν ο ανθρωπος ειναι φτιαγμενος να τρωει κρεας αστο θα το χεσουμε το θεμα και θα καταστρεψουμε το τοπικ,υπαρχουν πολλες αποψεις αλλα τα περισσοτερα στοιχεια δειχνουν αλλα,τεσπα δεν εχει να κανει με αυτο.Κρεας δεν τρωω οχι καθολου,τα μονα που τρωω ειναι μελι,γυρη,και ασπραδια αυγων (που το θεωρω ΤΟΠ πηγη πρωτεινης) χωρις λιπαρα και τιποτα αλλα,μονο νερο νατριο πρωτεινη,απο αυγα απο γνωστο που εχω χωριατικα τουμπανα απο κοτες που τρωνε χορταρι και την πραγματικη τροφη τους ουτε μεταλλαγμενη βρωμη,σογια,καλαμποκι,σιταρι κτλ κτλ κτλ.

Δυναμη δεν μου εχει πεσει καθολου μα καθολου (ετσι κι αλλιως δεν στην δινει το κρεας)(κρεατινη θα παρεις και εσυ και εγω για το σπρωξιμο) και παιζω μπαλα απο τροφες με οσπρια και αυγα (βασικη πηγη πρωτεινων μου) καργα υδατανθρακα απο τα παντα δημητριακα,πατατες κτλ τα λαχανικα τα φρουτα μεσα εννοειται και λιπαρα απο αβοκαντος ξηρους καρπους σπορους και φυστικοβουτυρα ταχινια κτλ (περνω και καμποση πρωτεινη απο εκει κιολας) και ειμαι οκ.Απο συμπληρωματα οτι παιζει ανα τους καιρους και οκ.Το μονο που μου λειπει ειναι το σουσι να σου πω την αληθεια τιποτα αλλο.Μουσακα πχ αν γουσταρω θα φτιαξω με κιμα σογιας πχ η απο αλεσμενα ρεβυθια και για μπεσαμελ θα βαλω καποιο υποκαταστατο γαλακτος αγευστο.

----------


## vaggan

Παντως αλλες μελετες δειχνουν οτι η soy εχει το μεγαλυτερο impact σε IGF1 (προφανως υποθετω λογω μεγαλης ποσοτητας γλουταμινης,αργινινης,λυσινης) απο ολες τις υπολοιπες και με διαφορα μεγαλη.Οταν την βρω θα την βαλω.[/QUOTE]ελα ρε φιλε....γιαυτο νοιωθω οτι γινομαι μπρατσονι? :08. Turtle: πολυ σωστα αυτα που λες αλλα μην συνεχιζεις ασε να την τρωμε εμεις την σογια φιλε και δωσε στον κομπρα ορο γαλακτος απο αγελαδινο γαλα :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## SOLID

[/QUOTE]ελα ρε φιλε....γιαυτο νοιωθω οτι γινομαι μπρατσονι? :08. Turtle: πολυ σωστα αυτα που λες αλλα μην συνεχιζεις ασε να την τρωμε εμεις την σογια φιλε και δωσε στον κομπρα ορο γαλακτος απο αγελαδινο γαλα :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: [/QUOTE]


lol Μονο trolling προβλεπω απο δω και περα να πεφτει  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## beefmeup

μεταφερθηκαν καποια ποστ απο εδω

ο,τι συνεχισει εκτος θεματος θα σβηστει..

----------


## average_joe

> Η σογια σκοραρει ισα με whey και αυγο (ασπραδι) για ανθρωπινες αναγκες.Οι αναστολεις ενζυμων που λες ειναι οφ σε σκονη πρωτεινης και στα οσπρια (σε οσα περιεχονται) με το μουλιασμα βρασιμο χανονται,και στο αυγο αν δεν το βραζεις μπορεις να παθεις ελλειψη σε βιοτινη (αλλα οτι μας συμφερει λεμε).


Πραγματι, με την υιοθετηση των PDCAAS απο το 93 και μετα η βιολογικη αξια της σογιας εχει συμφωνηθει πως ειναι ιση με αυτα που αναφερεις. επισης βασιζεται στις ανθρωπινες αναγκες.
εχεις υποψην τους περιορισμους της ετσι?




> Limitations
> 
> Amino acids that move beyond the terminal ileum in the body are less likely to be absorbed for use in protein synthesis. They may pass out of the body, or may be absorbed by bacteria, and thus will not be present in the feces, and will appear to have been digested. The PDCAAS takes no account of where the proteins have been digested.
> 
> Similarly, amino acids that are lost due to antinutritional factors present in many foods are assumed to be digested according to the PDCAAS.
> 
> The PDCAAS method may also still be considered incomplete, since human diets, except in times of famine, almost never contain only one kind of protein. However, calculating the PDCAAS of a diet solely based on the PDCAAS of the individual constituents is impossible. This is because one food may provide an abundance of an amino acid that the other is missing, in which case the PDCAAS of the diet is higher than that of any one of the constituents. To arrive at the final result, all individual amino acids would have to be taken into account, though, so the PDCAAS of each constituent is largely useless.
> 
> For example, grain protein has a PDCAAS of about 0.4 to 0.5, limited by lysine. On the other hand, it contains more than enough methionine. White bean protein (and that of many other pulses) has a PDCAAS of 0.6 to 0.7, limited by methionine, and contains more than enough lysine. When both are eaten in roughly equal quantities in a diet, the PDCAAS of the combined constituent is 1.0, because each constituent's protein is complemented by the other.
> ...


απο τα παραπανω καταλαβαινω οτι ναι μεν ειναι καλη και χρησιμη σαν δεικτης αυτη η μεθοδολογια, αλλα απο την αλλη απεχει παρα πολυ απο το να ειναι βλετιστη. παρολα αυτα την χρησιμοποιεις σαν επιχειρημα με πολυ μεγαλη σιγουρια.
εχει πολυ πλακα το threshold που εχουν θεσει οι επιστημονες και το οποιο στην ουσια δεν μας αφηνει να δουμε τις πραγματικες συγκρισεις μεταξυ των 4 πρωτεινων. οποτε δεν ειναι απαραιτητα ισες οπως λες, ποιος ξερει μπορει η σογια να ναι καλυτερη.

ακομα, πολυ σωστο αυτο που λες για το μουλιασμα και την θερμικη επεξεργασια εχω παραθεσει παραπανω ενα λινκ που λεει τα ιδια.
τσεκαρε ενα μερος του 



> Για τους άνδρες που ανησυχούν για την ποσοτητα των ισοφλαβονών και τις πιθανές παρενέργειες λογω οιστρογονων, η πρωτεινη σογιας τυπου concentrate είναι η επιλογή που πρεπει να να αναζητήσουν. θα πρέπει να διασφαλισουν ομως ότι η επιλεγμένη μάρκα του συμπληρωματος πρωτεΐνης σόγιας έχει υποστεί θερμική επεξεργασία για την εξάλειψη των παρεμποδιστων θρυψίνης, καθώς μπορεί ακόμη να είναι ενεργοι."
> 
> "Soy Protein Isolate
> Δεν ειναι βεβαιο ότι έχουν ελεγχθει οι παρεμποδιστες θρυψινης μέσω θερμικής επεξεργασίας. Εάν αγοράζετε απομονωμένη πρωτεΐνη σόγιας, φροντιστε να ελεγξετε αν οι παρεμποδιστες θρυψινης ειναι απενεργοποιημενοι."


οποτε αυτο που λες για τα σκευασματα σκονης πρωτεινης σογιας δεν ισχυει. και δεν ξερουμε και το ποσοστο των πρωτεινων που κατι τετοιο ισχυει. υποθετω πως σε αυτες που αγοραζεις εχεις στειλει βεβαια email και σου εχουν στειλει καποιο certificate.

τελος παντων αυτα, δεν με ενδιαφερει να σου αλλαξω γνωμη και δεν νομιζω οτι εχει σημασια on the long run για το whey vs soy (casein ftw για μενα αλλα δεν αγοραζω γιατι ειναι ακριβη, οποτε για σογια ουτε καν το σκεφτομαι περαν των παραπανω).
μακροπροθεσμα αυτο που πιστευω οτι εχει σημασια ειναι η εμμονη σε συγκεκριμενες αιρετικες διατροφες που αποκλειουν ολοκληρη ομαδα τροφιμων ειτε λεγεται κρεατοφαγια ειτε χορτοφαγια. 
υγ ακομα και μια σωστα δομημενη κετο που την θεωρειτε ανθυγιεινη, δεν αποκλειει τπτ.

----------


## SOLID

Ισχυει οτι εχει το pdcaas limitations κανενα συμφωνα με (αυτα που λενε  παντα) δεν ειναι αρτιο ουτε το παλιο bv ουτε το per ακρη δεν ειναι  ευκολο να βγει απλα το γεγονος ειναι πως τα αρχικα studies με πρωτεινες  πληρης και ατελης εγιναν σε αρουραιους αν θυμαμαι καλα το 1914 (lol) και  με το pdcaas (υποτιθεται) πως ειναι για ανθρωπινες αναγκες μιας και  ποντικια αρουραιοι ειχαν μεγαλυτερες αναγκες σε μεθειωνινη,κυστεινη κτλ.

Κοιτα  οπως ειπα εγω προσωπικα την ετρωγα την σογια σαν φασολι,τοφου,natto απο  πολυ παλια και οταν ετρωγα τα παντα (γενικα μου αρεσουν πολυ τα οσπρια)  και ειχα δοκιμασει και πρωτεινη και ποτε δεν ειχα θεμα.Οταν αρχισε η  ολη βαβουρα με ισοφλαβονες κτλ τα ειχα ακουσει αλλα οπως παντα σε πολλα  μικρο καλαθι κραταγα μιας και ΥΠΕΡκινδυνολογουσανε ετσι οπως το εβλεπα  αλλα ουτε κατι ειχα δει σε μενα και αρχισα να το ψαχνω το θεμα σε πολυ  βαθος.Γενικα οκ πλεων δεν ισχυει κατι τελικα αλλα το θεμα whey vs soy  εχει συζητηθει πολυ και σε αλλα forums του εξωτερικου και υπαρχουν οι  φαν της δε οι φαν της μεν και αυτοι που λενε οτι στην ουσια διαφορα  τουλαχιστον σοβαρη δεν υπαρχει.

Προσωπικα ειμαι πολυ φαν των  αμινοξεων μεταπροπονητικα (η και intra και μετα απλα τρωω) αλλα περνω  και soy isolate συχνα απο την αλλη (εχω δοκιμασει και  whey,soy,pea,casein,hemp,brown rice και blend απο αυτες) καποιες δεν  ξαναπηρα ποτε γιατι ειναι σιχαμα απο γευση και τωρα οταν περνω πρωτεινη  ειναι η soy isolate η καμια blend φυτικη οπως η raw fusion της san γιατι  μονο η σογια ειναι δυνατη απο μονη της για προφιλ και μια χαρα την κανω  τη δουλεια μου,λενε που λενε κιολας οτι whey-soy-casein ειναι οι  καλυτερες πηγες (υποτιθεται) για επιλογη αρα κομπλε ειμαι.

Αυτες που περνω ειναι οκ απο θεμα trypsin inhibitors και non gmo (οι ισοφλαβονες δεν ειναι κακες απο την αλλη).
Ουτε  κανας soy fanatic ειμαι ουτε τιποτα (να ξερες ποσες whey εχω πιει) απλα επειδη μου αρεσει γενικα να  πειραματιζομαι στα παντα (λογικους πειραματισμους) δεν βλεπω τιποτα το  κακο και ειναι μια αξιολογη πηγη πρωτεινης με ενα λιγο διαφορετικο  προφιλ αμινοξεων που μπορει να χρησιμοποιησει καποιος σε συνδυασμο με  whey κιολας σε διαφορετικες στιγμες της ημερας για να εχει διαφορετικα  ωφελη μιας και ειναι και οι 2 high quality proteins.Την καζεινη ποτε δεν  την συμπαθησα προσωπικα και με ενοχλουσε κιολας εντονα και με εστελνε  τουαλετα τουρμπο.

Τωρα με την διατροφη δεν ειναι θεμα αιρεσης  ουτε τιποτα (ηταν διαφοροι οι λογοι που το εκανα) το οτι αλλαξα  (ακρεοφαγια η φυτοφαγια καλυτερα το χορτοφαγια ειναι λιγο ακυρο,δεν τρωω  χορτα ολη μερα lol) και δοκιμασα κατι διαφορετικο που μπορει να μην  πηγαινει με το ρευμα της σωματοδομησης στην Ελλαδα (στο εξωτερικο ειναι  πολυ πιο συνηθισμενο,ακομα και εδω που ειμαι και πολυς κοσμος διαπρεπει  και στην σωματοδομηση και σε αλλα αθληματα) ηταν κατι το challenging για  μενα (οχι οτι πιστεψα οτι θα σταματαγε η βελτιωση μου,αυτο ουτε καν δεν  το πιστεψα ουτε για μια στιγμη) απλα ηταν challenging απο την αποψη  καινουργιων συνταγων και δυσκολιας σε φασεις που δεν ειμαι στο σπιτι μου  κτλ.Ουτε κανενας που παει να το επιβαλλει σε αλλον ειμαι ουτε  τιποτα,(αν με ρωτησει καποιος τι και πως και η εχει καποια απορια η  θελει να με ρωτησει γιατι το εκανα κτλ τοτε αναλυω) απλα πολυς κοσμος  νομιζει πως δεν γινεται και δεν στεκει.Το συν ειναι οτι εμβαθυνα πολυ  περισσοτερο σε διατροφικες γνωσεις και συνεχως,δοκιμαζω πραγματα και  βλεπω.

Μπορεις να φτασεις στον στοχο με πολλους διαφορετικους τροπους αρκει να εχεις πιστη επιμονη και υπομονη.Για την κετο παλι  παροτι δεν συμφωνω στην εφαρμογη της καθως προσωπικα τα καλυτερα  αποτελεσματα μου ανα περιοδους τα ειχα παντα σε high carb διαιτα και οι  προπονησεις μου θελω να ειναι πολυ δυνατες και αποδοτικες τον  υδατανθρακα ποτε δεν τον φοβηθηκα,και θεωρω μεγα λαθος που πολλοι τον  φοβουνται (χωρις να εχουν καν δοκιμασει τιποτα,απλα ετσι επειδη ακουσαν)  και ειδικα ατομα που γυμναζονται κιολας.Δοξα το Θεο πολλοι δεν ειναι  ετσι,αλλα πιστευω πως ειναι το ιδιο σημαντικος με την πρωτεινη στον  δρομο της μυικης αναπτυξης (με αλλα μεσα το καθε μακροσυσυατικο) και θα  ελεγα οτι σε συγκεκρι

----------


## SOLID

συγκεκριμενες περιπτωσεις πολυ κακων σωματοτυπων εντονα ενδομορφοι,η με αντισταση σε ινσουλινη κτλ πρεπει να χρησιμοποιειται.Παρολαυτα σιγουρα δεν μπορω να αρνηθω οτι πολλοι εχουν κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια ακομα και σε keto.Οπως ειπα ο στοχος μπορει να επιτευχθει με πολλους τροπους (εδω οι αλλοι σε απουσια τεστο ανεβασαν μυικο ιστο και ηταν και σε προχωρημενη ηλικια τι λεμε τωρα).Το θεμα υγεια και κετο ειναι πιο πολυπλοκο αλλα ετσι κι αλλιως δεν ηταν αυτο το θεμα εδω.Παντως για να κλεισω,στο θεμα carbs protein παντα ειχα την αποψη (και σε μενα δεν βγηκε ΠΟΤΕ σε κακο) πως carbs protein ειναι (φιλαρακια) και στην εντονη απουσια του ενος τα πραγματα χωλενουν (ειδικα αν μιλαμε για αποδοση η οποια αποδοση φερνει και αποτελεσμα).

----------

